# 15 inch crappie



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

caught in moraine ohio


----------



## RiZzLiTo (Jun 6, 2010)

are you going to mount it ? im jus messing with you lol . nice catch.:Banane36:


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Great crappie nice catch!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Well done ! VERY nice fish; definately qualifies for Fish Ohio program...


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

whats the ohio fish program? and no i didnt mount it should have though lol


----------



## RiZzLiTo (Jun 6, 2010)

fish ohio length is 13 inch for crappie.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=21870

fish ohio awards 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/programs__activitiesplaceholder/fishingfishohiodefault/tabid/6137/Default.aspx


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

yep it did qualify for a fish of ohio.. im at 4 fish of ohio's that i sent in today that ive caught so far...i didnt realize i could do that i get pins and stuff for catching big fish...

10inch rock bass
20 inch smallmouth
15inch crappie
21 inch largemouth


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

What did you catch your Crappie on?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

the crappie i caught slammed a gulp minnnow..on a pink jighead..kinda weird but i was slaying them on it! bass, bluegill and crappie


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

That's an impressive fish. I'm also impressed that you have a 20" smallmouth under your belt to boot.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW 4 Fish Ohio already! Way to go. Better slow it down or you wont have a reason to fish the rest of the year.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish - Congratulations!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

thanks for all the congrats..


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> thanks for all the congrats..


Just got back from Gander, picked up some crappie gear! Heading out to the water with a friend tomorrow and hoping for a 16"er to top yours!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> caught in moraine ohio


This pic would make a great FATHEAD poster for the wall. I have one of my big crappie. Go to fathead.com and it'll tell you what to do to have it made. A heckofalot cheaper than getting a mount made.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

well if you get lucky enough to catch one as big as mine


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

right now is a good time for big crappie im probably going crappie fishing and smallmouth fishing tomorrow..i gotta get an adaptor for my camera so i can upload all my picks from this past week i caught over 15 smallys at 13+ inches all the way to 17inches..a nice 12 inch crappie also..=]

im probably gonna get some gulp minnows they are really good bait!


----------

